# Seeking Buyer North IA/Southern MN



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Seeking someone to sell fresh morels to in southern mn or northern iowa, willing to drive/meet half way. Having a great season expecting plenty of extra.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Please disregard, this went up into the wrong section.

Can the mods please delete this?


----------

